# Control Panel Alde Compact 3010



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I have an Augusta fitted with the above heating system, I have a problem that I am unable to solve even though I have read the manual dozen's of times..........the more I read the more confused I get. (Not difficult I know.)

When I switch on the power at the control panel what do I have to do just to heat the water, and not have the heating blasting out at the same time


Can someone please explain how this is done if indeed it can be done.

Keith


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

gudlucker said:


> I have an Augusta fitted with the above heating system, I have a problem that I am unable to solve even though I have read the manual dozen's of times..........the more I read the more confused I get. (Not difficult I know.)
> 
> When I switch on the power at the control panel what do I have to do just to heat the water, and not have the heating blasting out at the same time
> 
> ...


Scroll through the settings and turn off or down your heating setting

When you get to the hot water set it to on

Sorry its difficult to describe

Hope this is of some help

The system is fantastic


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

On my Alde control panel it is the furthest away sliding switch from the left, put it to the top and that is water only the middle is heat & water.
I had the same M/H as you and traded it in earlier this year and I am almost sure the controls are the same.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Wupert: Thank you for that, seem to be on the right track now.

rrusty: Dosn't sound like my control panel at all, but thanks anyway.


Keith


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

gudlucker said:


> Wupert: Thank you for that, seem to be on the right track now.
> 
> rrusty: Dosn't sound like my control panel at all, but thanks anyway.
> 
> Keith


Np probs

I'll dig out my info in the morning

Wups


----------

